# What are the best books to learn latin?



## Goodcheer68 (Feb 7, 2012)

I want to start learning Latin, and was wondering what books and methods would be the best to check out.

Any thoughts on Wheelock, or D'ooge?

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Laura (Feb 7, 2012)

Never heard of D'ooge. Wheelock is pretty much standard in the college classics departments that I'm familiar with. I thought it was very usable and made Latin quite easy to learn.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 7, 2012)

Forget the books. Immersion is a much more effective way to learn.

Have you considered relocating to Latin America for a time?


----------



## gordo (Feb 7, 2012)

Tripel said:


> Forget the books. Immersion is a much more effective way to learn.
> 
> Have you considered relocating to Latin America for a time?



I wasn't even aware that they spoke Latin in Latin America. I thought it was primarily Spanish, Portuguese and French in those parts.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Use a book but check out this YouTube channel. The teacher is a genius, way ahead of the pedagogical curve: evan1965's Channel - YouTube


I used a text called Latin for Americans (Teacher's Edition) by McGraw-Hill or maybe Glencoe to teach myself Latin. I liked it better than Wheelock's, because it was more of a reading immersion approach. I had Wheelock's on hand too, since some of the grammatical explanations are better in there. Seriously, though, that YouTube channel is the best thing I've ever found.


----------



## Philip (Feb 7, 2012)

I used Wheelock's and there's a reason why it's the standard.

I've also heard good things about Henly, particularly if you're leaning more toward Medieval and Ecclesiastical Latin rather than Classical Latin.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 7, 2012)

gordo said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the books. Immersion is a much more effective way to learn.
> ...



Sorry, bad joke.


----------



## gordo (Feb 7, 2012)

HEHE! I was wondering!


----------



## Bethel (Feb 7, 2012)

I also recommend Wheelock's because of the on-line helps and supplemental resources. Latin for Beginners by D'ooge is okay, but moves fast without enough practice (in my opinion); however, there is a youtube channel by Evan1965 that helps you work through this book.

I would not recommend Henle. It is a Roman Catholic Latin program with lessons that contain mariolatry. It also violates the 2nd commandment because it includes pictures of Jesus.

Here are a few links for Wheelock's to get you started:

The Official Wheelock's Latin Series Website
Latin Grammar based on Wheelock
The LatinStudy List
Wheelock Latin Exercises


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I appreciate it. I have bookmarked the various links and will check them out further this week.

Thanks again!
Patrick


----------

